# Help find WCG wallpaper site



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

Last night I came across a utility to make WCG wallpapers.  Now I can find it for the life of me.  I found it effortlessly last night... but now it is eluding me quite well.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 26, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Last night I came across a utility to make WCG wallpapers.  Now I can find it for the life of me.  I found it effortlessly last night... but now it is eluding me quite well.



I just spent some time trying to find it. No luck..


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 28, 2009)

This is driving me nuts.  I can't figure out what I searched to get it.

I at least was able to find this site... it's not quite as fancy as the site I am looking for, but if anyone is looking for WCG wallpapers here are a few:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.fr/?lang=en


----------

